# technical test in interviews



## hussam yusuf (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​هذه بعض اسئله المقابلات الشخصيه واجابتها وان شاء الله فى جزء ثانى سأقوم برفعه بعد الانتهاء منه
ملاحظه
بعض هذه الاسئله كانت موجوده بالفعل فى المنتدى .

ارجو الدعاء بتيسير الحال وتفريج الكرب وانتظروا الجزء الثانى ان شاء الله


----------



## hussam yusuf (3 يناير 2010)

اسف نسيت تحميل الملف


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اجابات منظمه ومختصره عرض كويس الاسئله دي كانت على المواقع دون اجابات الله ينور عليك يابشمهندس


----------



## grafidustrial (3 يناير 2010)

Thank youuuuuu


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا حسام على الملف


----------



## hussam yusuf (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود

وبرجاء من لديه المزيد من الاسئله ان يضعها لتعم الفائده

وبرجاء تثبيت الموضوع اذا رأت اداره المنتدى ان فى التثبيت فائده


----------



## N & H (5 يناير 2010)

انت كدا بتجيب المفيد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 يناير 2010)

انا شفت الاسئلة و الاجابات و فعلا جزا الله خيرا اللى عملها لانها مفيدة و جميلة جدااا


----------



## mezoooo2009 (5 يناير 2010)

شششششششششششكرا على المجهود


----------



## hussam yusuf (5 يناير 2010)

ياريت ياجماعه تدعولى ربنا يكرمنى والاقى شغل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 يناير 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا حسام لو انت مصرى قلى و ابعتلك ايميلات الشركات المصرية بترول و طيران و شركات تانية


----------



## ahmed0912652702 (5 يناير 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## عبد الجبار (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا..................


----------



## رامزشوقي (5 يناير 2010)

اللة عليك يا حبيب والديك . شكرا


----------



## شموخ النخيل (6 يناير 2010)

جزئ الله الف خير من كتبها ومن نشرها


----------



## abareglmasloo5a (8 يناير 2010)

gazak ALLAH kol 5eer ya rab......w atamanna mennak wad3 elgoz2 elthany men elas2elah w el2egabat elyom daroory gedan...w barak ALLAH feek.....:34:


----------



## اسد الميكانيك (8 يناير 2010)

:3:


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussam yusuf (8 يناير 2010)

*الجزء الثانى*

شكرا ياجماعه على الردود وربنا يكرمنا جميعا يارب
ده الجزء الثانى من الاسئله وللامانه الجزء ده منقول من توبيك تانى فى المنتدى 
انا كل اللى عملته انى رتبته وشيلت الاسئله المكرره او التى لم يتم الاجابه عليها
ياريت كلنا نشارك واللى عنده اسئله حتى لو من غير اجابات يحطها واللى يعرف الاجابات يجاوب عليها عشان الاستفاده تكون اكبر


والله محتاج دعواتكم
:56:


----------



## abareglmasloo5a (8 يناير 2010)

Gazak ALLAH kol 5eer ya bashmohandes w wafa2ak be2zn ALLAH...


----------



## ahmedoasis (16 يناير 2010)

Very good classification ,,,thank u very for this file


----------



## elsaher_m_m (24 يناير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hhhkhalil (26 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد بن عايض (26 يناير 2010)

اشكرك يالغالي على هذا الجهد


----------



## fmharfoush (27 يناير 2010)

شششششششششششكرا على المجهود


----------



## أبوعبدالله (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي الغالي


----------



## بوقرقره (31 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيج العافيه على هه المشاركه


----------



## الفتاح (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## superstar_egy7 (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## simko (7 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## chaikh (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alybaba1 (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alybaba1 (9 فبراير 2010)

many thanksssssssssss


----------



## م0بشار (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود , وجزاك الله خيرا0


----------



## شموخ النخيل (15 فبراير 2010)

جزالكم الله الف خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## khalooood37 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...انا فعلا استفدت من الموضوع ده


----------



## محمد ميزوو (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الغالى وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك


----------



## احمد الحنبلي (2 مارس 2010)

اعزك الله وبارك فيه ووفقكك داءما للخير


----------



## hussam yusuf (10 مايو 2010)

وجزاكم .شكرا على الردود ووفقكم الله جمعيا


----------



## فــــزّاع (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حصاد السنين (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وربي يوفقك


----------



## السيد زرد (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ايمن شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارارك الله فى سيادتكم وأخلكم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة


----------



## نسر الإسلام (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى حسام
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك
​


----------



## م. بشار علي (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (17 يناير 2011)

أمييييييييييييييييييييين.


----------



## مصطفى سينا (25 يناير 2011)

جزا الله خيرا اللى عملها لانها مفيدة و جميلة جدااا


----------



## engmechanical (25 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثير ومنتظرين بقيت الاسئلة


----------



## engdarsh (25 يناير 2011)

excellent
ooooooo


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hicham_kem (30 مارس 2012)

merciiii


----------



## hicham_kem (30 مارس 2012)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Cobnuts (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

نسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## senuors (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## 371 (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## muad alomari (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yasser azmi (11 أغسطس 2012)

للأسف مش قادر انزل الملف و مش عارف ازاى .. لو مساعد ابقى شاكر جدا


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير...واضافه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## علاء العالم (17 نوفمبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## elsh3rawy (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

